# Anyone know where to get a cheap PS for DVR-40?



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

My DVR-40 died today. No power lights or HDD spin up but the main fan comes on. Measures 5vdc and 10vdc at HDD connector so I think I need a new power supply. Anyone have one or know of one I can get cheap? Also, what other units should I look at to find a compatable powersupply while searching flea-bay?


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

Barryrod said:


> My DVR-40 died today. No power lights or HDD spin up but the main fan comes on. Measures 5vdc and 10vdc at HDD connector so I think I need a new power supply. Anyone have one or know of one I can get cheap? Also, what other units should I look at to find a compatable powersupply while searching flea-bay?


If you didn't disconnect the HDD power connector, do so and check the 12VDC supply again. HDD may be holding the 12VDC PS voltage down.
If the 12VDC supply is still at 10 then disconnect the ribbon cable (very carefully, apparently  ) to the pc board and recheck the 12VDC supply. Something on the pc board may be the problem.
Wouldn't hurt to disconnect the fan before trying the ribbon cable though I doubt it could pull the 12VDC supply down.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php lists the models that use the same supply.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

chuckg said:


> If you didn't disconnect the HDD power connector, do so and check the 12VDC supply again. HDD may be holding the 12VDC PS voltage down.
> If the 12VDC supply is still at 10 then disconnect the ribbon cable (very carefully, apparently  ) to the pc board and recheck the 12VDC supply. Something on the pc board may be the problem.
> Wouldn't hurt to disconnect the fan before trying the ribbon cable though I doubt it could pull the 12VDC supply down.
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php lists the models that use the same supply.


Yeah...I tried both of those. All my measurements were with the HDD disconnected. With the ribbon cable off it jumped up about .2volts.

I used to have a dual drive system in this Tivo and when one failed I decided to go single drive again to reduce heat, but I left the bracket with the fan inplace to give more cooling right on the HDD. That fan was inline with the HDD power and is frozen up so that may have damaged the power supply.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can probably find a used tivo on ebay to junk for parts for a cheaper price than weaknees sells individual parts. They list HR10-250's for a starting price of $1199. Wow.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

TiVo power supply:http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php $69.00


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can find a whole box on ebay for much less than $69.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

I have been looking on flea-bay and can probably get a unit for ~$25 or so

I found on Weaknees that all these units use the same powersupply

Hughes HDVR2
Hughes SD-DVR40
Hughes SD-DVR80
Hughes SD-DVR120
Philips DSR7000
Philips DSR704
Philips DSR708
RCA DVR39
RCA DVR40
RCA DVR80
RCA DVR120 
Samsung S4040R
Samsung S4080R
Samsung S4120R


----------



## Mtre (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a similar issue....fan spins, u can hear the drives spin, no lights on the front. I found this web page http://www.instructables.com/id/SSTL6RJF41RUNWO/ where the guy details out how to replace a capacitor on the power supply circuit board (pictures included). I am not an electronics guy at all, but if you have any ability to remove a part from a circuit board and re-solder a new component, then you should check it out. The problem w/ my power supply was a capacitor. I was able to diagnose the problem by reading what was posted on the website and observing a similar problem with my unit. The capacitor in question was different than the one he notes in the posting (the power supply has more than one capacitor) but the procedures are the same. He even recommends a place to buy the parts (mouser electronics - www.mouser.com). I tried radio shack but no dice, so I went through mouser. In all, the part cost $1.00 + $6.47 shipping and the fix took less than 30 minutes. I recommend at least checking the site out to see if it will work for you.

I warn you that it is very easy to PERMANENTLY DAMAGE your Tivo, but if you are committed to getting it back up and running, this is an option. It sure beats buying a new power supply or switching to the directv dvr.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I used to be an Electronics Tech in the Navy almost a decade ago but have not troubleshot a circuit board since. I noticed my 16VCap is buldging at the top as well. I ordered the Caps and will try to fix this one. I have already won 2 units on ebay that don't get passed the grey screen. I will use a PS from one if I can't fix with the caps and then slap a drive in the other one and replace an older DTV Non Tivo Reciever.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

Barryrod said:


> Thanks for the info. I used to be an Electronics Tech in the Navy almost a decade ago but have not troubleshot a circuit board since. I noticed my 16VCap is buldging at the top as well. I ordered the Caps and will try to fix this one. I have already won 2 units on ebay that don't get passed the grey screen. I will use a PS from one if I can't fix with the caps and then slap a drive in the other one and replace an older DTV Non Tivo Reciever.


I would be interested to know if you checked the 12VDC on an AC input of whatever meter you used. Are you using a VOM or some kind of DVM?

The top of the vertical 100 ohm resistor (mine measures 96 ohms for both polarities) has 12VDC on it. Mine has the same brown discoloration. But the resistor clearly is NOT overheating.

Wish I had seen this info on the 8th when I replaced the HDD in my #2 unit.


----------



## Mtre (Mar 30, 2006)

Barryrod said:


> Thanks for the info. I used to be an Electronics Tech in the Navy almost a decade ago but have not troubleshot a circuit board since. I noticed my 16VCap is buldging at the top as well. I ordered the Caps and will try to fix this one. I have already won 2 units on ebay that don't get passed the grey screen. I will use a PS from one if I can't fix with the caps and then slap a drive in the other one and replace an older DTV Non Tivo Reciever.


Good luck & let me know how it goes....


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, I replaced the Cap and I now get 5 and 12 volts. Diff problem now. If the PS is not connected to the Mainboard the HDD spins up, but if connected to the mainboard no HDD. I know my mainboard is good because I got a DSR708 and used it's PS in my SD40 and it works great. Strange thing is that when the PS is connected to the mainboard I still get the 5 and 12 volts on the HDD cable just won't spin the HDD.

Edit....Update....


I saw that the 10v cap was buldging and I happen to have a Standard 2200uf 10v cap on hand (From the Navy Days) and slapped it in. The Tivo Powered up but the cap was whining. I turned it off and ordered the 10v equivilant of the nichicon low impedance I got in already. I will put it in when I get it and should be in business. I will do the code 721 remarry trick to replace an older non-dvr receiver I have.


----------

